# Laos ~ 3 year old male



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Laos turned 3 years old yesterday... it was a gorgeous morning so I tried to get him in a stack... best I could do with a tug on the ground and myself.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Head shot


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Slightly stretched, very nicely pigmented male with a good withers and topline though his croup should be slightly longer. Good angulation front and rear though his upper arm needs to be longer. Good pasterns. Can't see his feet. Masculine head though he looks a hair bored by the whole stacking session.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I like the overall picture and balance. I also like that he is masculine and strong without excessive bone or a giant bear-head like the show line fad.

How do you pronounce his name?


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Lies, it's "Laos" like the country....


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Lisa, you read him well.. anything that requires standing still.. bores the heck out of him.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

The one thing I don't like about his looks is his "ear set".. I just never have liked it... when he was a puppy... I wasn't sure the ears were going to stand.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, he does have a pretty wide ear set.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Handsome. :wub:


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow. He looks fantastic! It looks like he made it through his ordeal in fine fashion. He looks really fit.


----------

